# You'll Love This



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello Everyone.
Im a bit new so take it easy.

My RBP are 2.5 months now. I really don't what to say how many and in what size tank. Everything Ive read in here says how much space they need and I believe I have too many. All and all... Things are great, they are enjoyable to watch and the all seem fine together. 
Here goes..........
I bought 10 RBP from PiranhaAttack and Ryan sent me 13, they were a half inch if that. Well, I had them in a 30 gal. until 4 weeks ago when I completed cycling a 55 gallon. Transported... Everythings been fine... I keep waiting for thing to go bad!? Nothing, they are about 3 to 4 inches now and are fine. They all swim around with each other and really are fine?! I don't understand... I keep waiting because I assume I will have to sell them off as they get bigger, but when? The all seem very tolerable of each other and the is one that is about an inch and a half and even hes fine?! Whats up? Basically I probably just cursed myself with this post. lol

Any advise would be great (I know, I know get a bigger tank). And thanks for reading.

I feed them 3 to 4 times a day. Sometimes 5 - 6 small portion feeding when I off work for my own enjoyment as well.

I feed them:

Bloodworms (fav)
Shrimp
Beef heart (love it)
(All frozen)

Cichlid pellets

Ive been waiting for live feeders and such until their bellies get a full red. (Good idea?)


----------



## tpeezy (Jan 20, 2006)

i think you're feeding them well so they don't have to attack eachother for food or something. just keep them well fed and make sure they never get hungry, i think you might be ok for a little longer :nod:


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

keeping them well fed, the problem you will probably run into sooner is more bio-load than 55 gallons can handle, screwing up your water parameters. you've obviously fine for now, however it is inevitable. good luck-


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

well.. aslong as ur filtration is fine... ur strait on all that bioload sh*t... u may just hhave to do more waterchanges


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Well..... so far so good.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Before you run into aggression problems your going to run into filtration problems. Im not sure what kind of filtration you have now, but the waste 13 RBPs will produce when they get bigger will require alot of filtration, and impossible amount to provide for a 55 gallon. Your probably alright now, but once they reach 6-7", youll have to narrow it down to maybe 5 or 6, then eventually as they reach 8+" then ever 3 in there will be pushing your luck. They may not even make it that long before you have some problems.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Do you think they will "thin out the heard" at some point soon?
At what size should I sell them before things get crazy,

Like I said things are fine now... But all I read tells me somethings bound to happen.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

tpeezy said:


> i think you're feeding them well so they don't have to attack eachother for food or something. just keep them well fed and make sure they never get hungry, i think you might be ok for a little longer :nod:


Feeding alot wont help, as soon as they start getting territorial and agressive ull end up with eaten p's no mather how much food u put in there.

i must say youve done well so far, in such a small tank my guess you should have lost someone buy now, so well done.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Maybe I miss understood your original post but did you say you added your 10 reds with another 13 to a 55 gal?

If you have 23 P in a 55gal and feeding them 3-5 times daily, you are definately going to run into some bio-load/ filtration problems.

I would look at upgrading your tank or sell all but 3 p's. with in 6 months they will be 6" long and even 3 P's in a 55 will be cramped.

Good luck and welcome to the site.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

chomp chomp said:


> Maybe I miss understood your original post but did you say you added your 10 reds with another 13 to a 55 gal?
> 
> If you have 23 P in a 55gal and feeding them 3-5 times daily, you are definately going to run into some bio-load/ filtration problems.
> 
> ...


I believe he meant he ordered 10, but received 13.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah.... I ordered 10 for $50 and Ryan sent me 13.


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

Get a 250 gallon tank or sell all but three. Even with three large pygos in a 55 you are bound to have some problems. I hope you actually take the advice and not think you are right in what you are doing


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

kamekazi said:


> Get a 250 gallon tank or sell all but three. Even with three large pygos in a 55 you are bound to have some problems. I hope you actually take the advice and not think you are right in what you are doing


I agree, a 55 gallon for any number of Pygos just doesn't cut it...


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

I'd sell 10 and keep three. After a while no matter how much maintenence you do, you will be screwed. On top of that, it's not fair to your fish.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

I wouldn't wait too long. Why wait for disaster too happen if you know it will go wrong someday? 
It won't necessarily be the 'strongest' that survive. And when your water quality goes down it will damage all your fish.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

kamekazi said:


> Get a 250 gallon tank or sell all but three. Even with three large pygos in a 55 you are bound to have some problems. I hope you actually take the advice and not think you are right in what you are doing


I never say I was doing anything right! I read all the information from this site ordered 10 RBP and I got 13. In theory... out of the 10, 2 should of died in shipping or by natural cause by now, so that would be 8. You figure, out of 8, 4 or 5 would dominate. Leaveing me what I thought would be a good amount for the tank I have.

I guess.... I just got lucky, but now I have three options:
sell them off
buy a new tank (I really don't have the room)
put 2 back in my 30 gallon and say good luck to the 2 convicts and 2 cichlids I have in there

Anyway..... Anyone want to buy some RBP?! LOL


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

you are most likely gonna lose a few regaurdless if they stay in the 55 
eventually a fight will break out and sopmeones goin down 
if you can upgrade now to like a 180 or so you will be fine for a bit but 10 in a 180 is max you can have 
things will get messy in the 55 if you dont move them soon 
keeping them well fed can help but sometimes nature takes over and they end up goin hannibal on a a$$


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I think youll have water quality problems before aggression problems. The bioload will be too much and your ps will get sick from the bad conditions. As a result some might get eaten due to the unhealthy nature of those fish. Piranha are opportunistic hunters, if they see the opportunity to attack an already injured/sick fish, they will.

As said 13 in a 55 will last at that size, but once they reach about 4" youll start having some issues. Id suggest selling them off before you start getting the bioload problems for the welfare of all of them. Go to the Memer Classifieds section, and advertise your intention of selling some of the reds. Id suggest selling all but 3, but you could keep 5 for now if you wanted, and if they all survive then sell the other 2 once they reach 7 or 8".

Realistically no pygos should be kept in a 55, but if thats the best tank you can provide, I would definately limit the number of them to 3.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

For the record:

I have two 350 bio wheels and thing seem to be good as far as water conditions. Still I agree that it will be too many and must do something. i would like to have 5 in this tank. Maybe tonight Ill post some pictures.

Well gotta go to work. Check back with you guys tonight around 11:00 cst


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

That filtration Id say is pretty good. Youll be able to keep 5 for a little while, maybe a year. But after that once they begin to reach over 6" they will produce too much waste.

Keep 5 now, then sell the other 2 once they are larger to narrow it down to 3, or upgrade your tank to something around 100gal once they get that big and keep all 5.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Pygos aren't all that territorial. Not comparatively anyway to the Serras, or even more so cichlids....


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

I disagree, pygos are very territorial in my experience. Mine (4) do the twirling facing down war dance all the time and they are in a 75 gallon. I would reccommend paying close attention to which P's in the group are alphas and selling the slower growing P's off. Try to upgrade your tank in anyway possible as well. Good Luck, lets see some pics.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ender said:


> Pygos aren't all that territorial. Not comparatively anyway to the Serras, or even more so cichlids....


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Ender said:


> Pygos aren't all that territorial. Not comparatively anyway to the Serras, or even more so cichlids....


you just pointed out that you know nothing about pygo behaviour.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

pyrokingbrand said:


> I disagree, pygos are very territorial in my experience. Mine (4) do the twirling facing down war dance all the time and they are in a 75 gallon. I would reccommend paying close attention to which P's in the group are alphas and selling the slower growing P's off. Try to upgrade your tank in anyway possible as well. Good Luck, lets see some pics.










I love the name..."twirling facing down war dance" My pygos do this quite a bit, especially my terns like to go at eachother every so often. Pygos can be EXTREMELY territorial at times.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> Pygos can be EXTREMELY territorial at times.











I agree. Actually it is a fact, the proofs are abundant.

Regards,


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ender said:


> Pygos aren't all that territorial. Not comparatively anyway to the Serras, or even more so cichlids....


Wait till pygos breed.

Also, Original poster you will need a bigger tank or seperate. Just wait till those guys hit 6 inches, they will be cramped.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Well sorry... Still no pictures. I might have to use my web cam if I cant get my roommates digital camera.

Anyway... Its been a couple of days since I posted and still, everything a-ok. I must say I have noticed that the 2 largest have taken opposite corners of the tank. The others seem to choose sides and hang out until darting to the other side to check out what the others are up to.

I have a question about their habits:
I rarely see them swimming around the tank actively, unless the lights are off. I have a small "moonlight" that highlights some driftwood. At night, the love it, they are all over the tank. With the lights on they more or less wait to be fed, spacing themselves out (evenly) along the bottom of the tank. Occasionally they swim a small quick circle and stop in the same area the were in. Sounds normal? Really the seem fine... No nipping. I have seen a "show down" of two of the same size swimming round and round in a small war dance only to end in one just turning right.

Anyway. I know my days are numbered with all of them. This weekend I plan on visiting my LFS, hopefully they will be able to take a couple of them off me.

Updates to come.........................................................................


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Da BEARS.....

View attachment 94851


View attachment 94852
View attachment 94853


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

ur overfeeding them.. thats whythey are fine, but sooner or later they'll kill each other for territory. o and u said u dint want to mention how many p's in what size thank and u just told us how many u have? wuts up with that? ahaha


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

black_piranha said:


> ur overfeeding them.. thats whythey are fine, but sooner or later they'll kill each other for territory. o and u said u dint want to mention how many p's in what size thank and u just told us how many u have? wuts up with that? ahaha


I was certain I had too many and was a little embarassed about it. I have since then been rather proud of the fact that they are all still alive. I must be doing something right. Thanks for pointing that out though.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Alright....

it's been about 2 weeks since my last post and I still have all 13 RBP. Things are fine and going well, I change the water about once to twice a week and vacuum regularly. They are all 3" to 3.5" now and the bellies are beginning to get a brilliant red. 
Yesterday being my birthday I thought I would give them a treat and dropped in their first live food, a 1" Tiger Barb. The damn thing is still alive today. They swim up to it and check it out them swim away. I plan on not feeding them until the barb is gone.

Any suggestions?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i would still feed them as usual.
theyll take it out when they feel like it.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> i would still feed them as usual.
> theyll take it out when they feel like it.


:nod: Otherwise your taking a HUGE risk in losing a few reds.


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

REILLY said:


> Da BEARS.....
> 
> View attachment 94851
> 
> ...










...lock it up


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> i would still feed them as usual.
> theyll take it out when they feel like it.


:nod: Otherwise your taking a HUGE risk in losing a few reds.
[/quote]

In my opinion, they are not used to eating live yet, and forcing them to by starving them is not the answer. I always like to introduce live feeders earlier in the P's life.

I agree and suggest that you just continue to feed like normal, until they decide to eat it on thier own (which they will), and then slowly add feeders into thier diet rotation.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> i would still feed them as usual.
> theyll take it out when they feel like it.


:nod: Otherwise your taking a HUGE risk in losing a few reds.
[/quote]

In my opinion, they are not used to eating live yet, and forcing them to by starving them is not the answer. I always like to introduce live feeders earlier in the P's life.

I agree and suggest that you just continue to feed like normal, until they decide to eat it on thier own (which they will), and then slowly add feeders into thier diet rotation.
[/quote]

Agreed...if you feel the need to feed live on a somewhat regular basis. Just keep in mind the risks involved with that practice.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

These RBPs are only 3 months old. I thought I was doing the right thing by waiting until they got somewhat matured before I introduced live foods. This is clearly not the case. I didn't feed them for a whole day (yesterday) and the Tiger Barb is STILL alive. I woke up this morning and after reading all your replys I began to feed them Cichlid pellets and blood worms again. They ate as if they have been starved for two weeks. I still am unclear why this Tiger Barb has not become a food source. Could it be it is too small, too fast? I find this hard to believe, I have 13 in a 55 gallon tank, they should be able to corner the damn thing if need be. The only other thing that I can think of is that when I got them in Janurary I had all 13 of them in my 30 gallon tank which contained said Tiger Barb and a couple of Convicts. I had them in the 30 because they were as big as my thumb nail and I was still cycling my 55 gallon. They were in there for one month. Now, do you assume that they could recognize this Barb?? And won't eat it?? I have no idea.... seems hard to believe.

Anyway... I will continue to feed them regularly, Im just a little frustrated.

Gotta go feed my fish again. Talk later.


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

youre feeding them well but dont overfeed..

eventually you'll have to get a bigger tank, i had my 13 3in rbp's before in a 50g tank before i transferred them to a 100g. now i have 6 pygos in that 100g, i sold the others


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

REILLY said:


> Anyway... I will continue to feed them regularly, Im just a little frustrated.
> 
> Gotta go feed my fish again. Talk later.


Patience man, patience....

It takes some time, but you _can_ train them without having to starve them. Good luck to you!


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

(DAY 4)
Well.... The Barb is STILL alive and swimming the whole tank like he owns the place?! You think the Barb is too small for them to be even interested in? Strange?!


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Make room if possible. 180 gal tanks are amazing. I have to fight with my wife to get a bigger one. Not going well. Try to look for a used tank. save some $. Man I would be worried about keeping them for another month. plus you need some time cycling your new tank. gl


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

regarding your barb,i transferred 6 barbs left from my sanchezi tank to my pygo tank because my pygos dont seem to bother small tankmates compared to my sanch (they dont last for a week). there used to be a barb that lasted more than 3 months in my pygo tank before he got eaten


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

coolermaster said:


> regarding your barb,i transferred 6 barbs left from my sanchezi tank to my pygo tank because my pygos dont seem to bother small tankmates compared to my sanch (they dont last for a week). there used to be a barb that lasted more than 3 months in my pygo tank before he got eaten


THANK YOU!

Now I feel better.

I'm going to take some pictures of my tank tonight. I'll post them as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

REILLY said:


> regarding your barb,i transferred 6 barbs left from my sanchezi tank to my pygo tank because my pygos dont seem to bother small tankmates compared to my sanch (they dont last for a week). there used to be a barb that lasted more than 3 months in my pygo tank before he got eaten


THANK YOU!

Now I feel better.

I'm going to take some pictures of my tank tonight. I'll post them as soon as I get a chance.
[/quote]

What is the best settings I can have for quality pictures of my tanks? 
i.e. Lighting - on/off (basically, how do I lose the glare?)

I have access to three digital cameras
- my Apple iSight (web cam with still capablitites)
- Sony SureShot
- and my roommate's high-end Cannon SomethingOrOther


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

REILLY said:


> What is the best settings I can have for quality pictures of my tanks?
> i.e. Lighting - on/off (basically, how do I lose the glare?)
> 
> I have access to three digital cameras
> ...


To get rid of the glare, turn off the flash. It's hard to capture quality images without it, but the flash only screws up the color of your fish anyways. To get decent pics, you need to have a camera that gives you the ability to manually change settings. Back when I used to do it, I always decreased the shutter speed, as well as the manual f-stop. There are other things you can mess with but you just need to play with the camera and figure out what's best for your setup. Other lighting in the room also greatly affects the outcome of the pics. One more thing, I would use either the Sony or the Canon, webcams usually suck. What model is the Sony?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

REILLY said:


> (DAY 4)
> Well.... The Barb is STILL alive and swimming the whole tank like he owns the place?! You think the Barb is too small for them to be even interested in? Strange?!


you do know that piranha's are not blood tristy fish right? all the hype about them is worng, and you sir should stick to gold fish.

You are harming your fish by having 13 in a 55.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Well here they are....

Enjoy.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Nice looking reds you got there.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

nice shots, great tank. Try feeding them a guppie, they move fast and they are scared that gets the p's after them. like cat and mouse.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you for the comp... Its my first RBP tank.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

That setup is sweet. props. But definately keep an eye on them. Good luck!!!


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey thanks.... Yeah, thing are fine now, but I know I need to get rid of half these fish.


----------



## dallas (Nov 14, 2003)

Looks awsome. For whoever the guy is that said you should only keep 3 in your tank, thats stupid at this stage. I've got 5 in a 55g, and they are doing awsome. If you wanted you could sell half of how many you have, however, I recomend you keep doing what your doing until you start seeing stressed or bit fins.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Besides the weekly maintenance of water changes and waste removal (sometimes twice a week). I think they are doing fine. Its a bit more work, but I don't mind.

Thanks again for your replys.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Great pics and very nice reds I must add.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

pyrokingbrand said:


> Great pics and very nice reds I must add.


I thank you.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Great pics Reilly! What camera did you end up using?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

REILLY said:


> (DAY 4)
> Well.... The Barb is STILL alive and swimming the whole tank like he owns the place?! You think the Barb is too small for them to be even interested in? Strange?!


I don't know but I think that it's hilarious...







Let the barb be, if he outsmarts them and lives for a year let him be...

I also think you should get rid of most them unless you plan on getting a huge tank, but just IMO.

I never get why people order 10-12 rbp's at a time when it's really a waste of money as you have to get rid of most of them or lose 'em. If you don't have some huge tank.. I understand it's because online sellers make deals like buy 10 for 80.00 but that's because they have tons of them and need to get rid of 'em. Also I'd keep them on frozen foods(much much healthier) unless your one of those people who bought piranhas to see them tear feeders apart.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

oscar119 said:


> I don't know but I think that it's hilarious...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Black Skirt Tetra that has been living with my Reds for over a month now. It's not only the fact that he is still alive which amazes me, but I honestly believe that he thinks he is one of them! He hangs around with them, swims with them, acts like them, and even eats with them now. Anything else I throw in the tank is dinner, but that damn Tetra just won't go lol! I just don't get it...


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> Great pics Reilly! What camera did you end up using?


Thanks for the props...

I used my roomate's Canon 10D (digital eos slr). I have a bunch more and will be posted soon.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

REILLY said:


> Great pics Reilly! What camera did you end up using?


Thanks for the props...

I used my roomate's Canon 10D (digital eos slr). I have a bunch more and will be posted soon.
[/quote]

Awesome! That's a great camera.









Looking forward to the rest of the pics!


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

I just ordered a 3" Black Rhom from Piranhattack.com (Ryan). I can't wait, it comes tomorrow. I'll be sure to post some pictures. What do you recommend I feed it first? I have 3lbs of frozen (baby) shrimp, frozen bloodworms and beefheart, large Cichlid pellets, and Tropical flakes. Should I go get some live feeders instead?

Before you get started, Im not saying feeding it right out of the bag. Im talking about when he settles in and get comfortable in his new home.

Thanks again for reading.


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

yeh nice tank n setup yur rbps looks great ..and yur rbps may not eat the barb maybe bcause his small n too fast for them , i have convicts living with my reds and im very dissapointed its been like 3 months n cons still alive , im going to try n put some tiger barbs too n some black skirt tetra , its fun to see reds living with other types of fish ..its better if they live with other fish it just makes the tank more fun to look at


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

REILLY said:


> I just ordered a 3" Black Rhom from Piranhattack.com (Ryan). I can't wait, it comes tomorrow. I'll be sure to post some pictures. What do you recommend I feed it first? I have 3lbs of frozen (baby) shrimp, frozen bloodworms and beefheart, large Cichlid pellets, and Tropical flakes. Should I go get some live feeders instead?
> 
> Before you get started, Im not saying feeding it right out of the bag. Im talking about when he settles in and get comfortable in his new home.
> 
> Thanks again for reading.


When I received mine from him it ate almost right away. As for what you want to feed, it's up to you. Mine ate frozen shrimp with the shell peeled off. Most piranhas are used to going after feeders because that's what most sellers feed so I don't think he'll go after pellets or flakes right away. my .02

BTW, just in case you don't know he can't go in with your reds..


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

hey did you put some of the pic's in the contest for march? Think about it because you got what it takes


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's one more.

View attachment 99022


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

REILLY said:


> Here's one more.
> 
> View attachment 99022


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

REILLY said:


> Here's one more.
> 
> View attachment 99022










Nice pic!

Hey did you get the Rhom? How is he doing?


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey guys, thanks for all the complements. I registered my tank photo for POTM, but sorry to say, I didn't make the final cut. Maybe next month.

Anyway... I got that 3" Black Rhom. He is a monster! (Thanks Ryan) The little guy was f*cked up from shipping for one day but since that, he's been tearing sh*t up. Shrimp.... Doesn't even reach the bottom. Feeders.... Don't last an hour. He rips tails off like its a sport. Very entertaining. I don't have any pics as of now. Maybe in a couple days I'll borrow my roommate's Canon again and post a couple of pictures for you guys.

As for my 13 RBPs... Still doing great. I do fear that the time has come for me to sell about 8 off. I really would like to keep 5. I know that my tank is too small for 5 adults but right now they're only 4 months, I think I can get away with it for bit longer. I been dreading losing the ones I must get rid of, you see I have grown somewhat attached. At night I find myself trying to decide which 5 will make the cut. Not easy. I also think that when I do go in there and net them out, it really will be a "PIRANHA-FURY"!! I will probably have to completely revamp my tank. I was thinking, since I need the space, to gut the whole tank and start over. Take all the plants out, all the driftwood, leave the rocks and put them all on one side. I bought a Celtic cross from Home Depot garden section that stands about 18" tall. I think that might look cool in the tank (yes it's safe). It is a shame though... I do like my set up, and with all the props I got from you guys, it make it even more difficult. I just think that it is going to be a b*tch to grap these guys out of the tank and they will probably rip a whole bunch of sh*t up anyway, it will force me to start over. We'll see...

Anyway... Thanks alot guys for reading, advise, and of course the complements.
I will keep you guys posted. Look for my pictures to come at some point in time.

-Reilly


----------



## Elagabalus (Mar 15, 2006)

REILLY said:


> Well..... so far so good.


Free Ireland? Are you crazy?
To hell with that. Although I do agree in bringing back Catholicism to the English Throne. We need more monarchs like Mary Tudor and James the Second.

Also, yes 13 in a 55 will soon become ridiculous and dangerous.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Elagabalus said:


> Well..... so far so good.


Free Ireland? Are you crazy?
To hell with that. Although I do agree in bringing back Catholicism to the English Throne. We need more monarchs like Mary Tudor and James the Second.

Also, yes 13 in a 55 will soon become ridiculous and dangerous.
[/quote]

I will not dignify that last post with a response.
Just enjoy the pictures... more to come.
I am currently working on printing the tank shot into 4 seperate sheets and am thinking of useing it as my background. So far so good... I have 1/4 done to scale, it is a bit of a pain in the ass though.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Alright....

So I really haven't had time to set up and take pictures of my RBPs or the Black Rhom I just got. Last night I did take a couple QUICK shots with a Sony Cyber-shot. Not as good as the Canon but it will do for now. Maybe this weekend I'll set up the tripod again, you know Im looking for that POTM.

Oh... and as for making a background from the tank shot I took.... ITS DONE. Looks Awesome. Full to scale, it looks like a mirror image. I just took a couple quick snaps of that too. I know these pictures are crappy, please just bare with me, I've been busy at work.

Enjoy.

View attachment 100518


View attachment 100517


View attachment 100523


View attachment 100522


View attachment 100521


View attachment 100520


View attachment 100519


View attachment 100531


View attachment 100530


View attachment 100529


View attachment 100528


View attachment 100527


View attachment 100526


View attachment 100525


View attachment 100524


View attachment 100532


Like I said... The photos aren't the best, but I feel I owe you guys something with all the support I've received. This weekend I'll set up the Canon. Promise.
Thanks again.

-Reilly


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

One question:

I shot a couple of QuickTime MOV/MPEGs. How do I post those?
Oh... I working with an Apple MAC G4 PowerBook Ti. (soon to buy an iMAC G5)

Thanks for the help.
Anyone?


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

REILLY said:


> One question:
> 
> I shot a couple of QuickTime MOV/MPEGs. How do I post those?
> Oh... I working with an Apple MAC G4 PowerBook Ti. (soon to buy an iMAC G5)
> ...


Anyone??? Lil' help here.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

REILLY said:


> One question:
> 
> I shot a couple of QuickTime MOV/MPEGs. How do I post those?
> Oh... I working with an Apple MAC G4 PowerBook Ti. (soon to buy an iMAC G5)
> ...


Anyone??? Lil' help here.
[/quote]

*Okay* Okay.... How about this question:
How to I begin to make a gallery. Keep in mind Im using a Mac.


----------



## BIG_BOY (Mar 9, 2006)

Im sure that youll have to uprade in a couple of months you will ned to start cycling soon a 200 gallon to 300 gallon is needed good luck


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

REILLY said:


> One question:
> 
> I shot a couple of QuickTime MOV/MPEGs. How do I post those?
> Oh... I working with an Apple MAC G4 PowerBook Ti. (soon to buy an iMAC G5)
> ...


Nevermind... I figured it out.

I'll have some things soon.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

What's up...?! No body reads my posts anymore???

Anyway. If any one cares... I will be posting those QuickTime videos tomorrow after night.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

REILLY said:


> What's up...?! No body reads my posts anymore???
> 
> Anyway. If any one cares... I will be posting those QuickTime videos tomorrow after night.


lol Sorry man, was in the process of moving, and just got the internet back up again. Thanks for sharing the pics! Make sure to post a link to the videos when you get them up.


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

I did the same thing... i bought a bunch of Ps before i knew anything about them i ahd bought 6 RBP and had a 29 gallon it was ok at the time kus they were about the size of a quater... Then i found this site and my wonderful gf at the time bought me a 125 gallon for my bday so i was set... Even in a 125 gallon well fed one was murdered man his body is still missing in action... they were about 4-5in so just wanted you to let you know that and keep in mind i had 2/3s biger tank then you do and 1/2Ps then you do...

But other then that welcome to the hobbie and there has been a very slight few who have been successful in keeping a overcrowed tank but even at that they still had 220 gal+ tanks


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm Back!!!

View attachment 103626


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

nice piranhas


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice tank man


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Dude, I love your pics!!


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> Dude, I love your pics!!


I thank you. I got more I just haven't posted them yet.

Please stay tuned.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Pulled out the R/V today... Get'in ready for the Draft.

DA BEARS ..........

View attachment 104223


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow, talk about team spirit! Haha that's awesome man!


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Got some more photos of my new set up (sorry, it pained me too) and my 3" Rhom.

I downloaded all I have taken over the past month. They are all shot with my Sony Cybershot, please forgive the quality. I haven't had a chance to set up the tripod and my roommate's Canon.

ENJOY.

View attachment 104291


View attachment 104292


View attachment 104293


View attachment 104294


View attachment 104295


View attachment 104296


View attachment 104297


View attachment 104298


View attachment 104299


View attachment 104300


View attachment 104301


View attachment 104302


View attachment 104303


View attachment 104304


View attachment 104305


View attachment 104306


View attachment 104307


View attachment 104308


View attachment 104309


View attachment 104310


View attachment 104311


View attachment 104312


View attachment 104314


View attachment 104315


View attachment 104316


View attachment 104317


Still working on a good QuickTime.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Forgot to mention:

I sold two RBs at work. Made $40.00, not bad!

Im down to 11 RBPs. I have two more people at work that want a pair each... I must admit, I am a bit sad to see them go. At $40.00 a pair, Im trying to get over it.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Well....
What do you guys think of the Rhom.
He's a beast.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Bored, watch this:

Well... this is me after a couple Old Styles.


----------

